# ICD10 codes mutual exclusive denial



## pdevito@southcoastmedgroup.com (Feb 8, 2019)

I am hoping someone can help me with a blue cross denial
I billed ICD10 codes   E78.5 E29.1 to 99214  Blue cross denied as Mutual exclusive any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## kdlberg (Feb 8, 2019)

E78.5: Hyperlipidemia, unspecified

E29.1: Testicular hypofunction

I see no reason why this would be denied for "mutually exclusive." They're two different body systems, one is not a symptom associated with the other, and there's no excludes1 note. Scratching my head over this. 

Unless there's a wrong gender marker somewhere, since E29.1 couldn't be used on a coded-female patient.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 8, 2019)

This is an Excludes 1 denial.. all codes in the E70-E78 code range are exclude 1 excluded with the E29.1.  This is what they mean by mutually exclusive denial.


----------



## pdevito@southcoastmedgroup.com (Feb 8, 2019)

kdlberg said:


> E78.5: Hyperlipidemia, unspecified
> 
> E29.1: Testicular hypofunction
> 
> ...



thanks you !


----------



## pdevito@southcoastmedgroup.com (Feb 8, 2019)

mitchellde said:


> This is an Excludes 1 denial.. all codes in the E70-E78 code range are exclude 1 excluded with the E29.1.  This is what they mean by mutually exclusive denial.



Thank you !


----------

